# What Option Code is This (Pic)



## bimNaround (Jun 19, 2003)

*What Option Code is This? (Pic)*

Anybody know what option code you need to select to get this configuration? 










This Mini had small dots all over the car around the edges of the panels to make it look like the skin of the car was riveted like a airplane skin. The dots used were stickers like the bullet holes stickers you may have seen before.

I participated in the 5k run on Atlanta Hartsfield's new 5'th runway Saturday and saw this Mini. It was pretty cool to run on the runway before they opened it next weekend. The new runway is about a mile south of the nearest existing runway. The rest of the airport was still in full use.


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry, not available in the U.S.
Mini individual.... :rofl:

Since it's not available here, I assume they got it from Britain via AIR-MAIL....


----------



## thebigbr (May 24, 2006)

That is SWEET!...I would love to take that for a ride in the city, see the looks people give you :eeps:


----------



## e36PiMP (Dec 22, 2005)

Really? they still dont sell Minis in the US? We've had them in Canada for a while now.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

e36PiMP said:


> Really? they still dont sell Minis in the US? We've had them in Canada for a while now.


I guess they still don't have sarcasm in Canada


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I guess they still don't have sarcasm in Canada


They do, but it's run by the goverment so you have to wait 2 years to get it. :stickpoke


----------



## thebigbr (May 24, 2006)

Arkady said:


> They do, but it's run by the goverment so you have to wait 2 years to get it. :stickpoke


:rofl: ...thats ace!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I guess they still don't have sarcasm in Canada


all our home bred comedians moved to the US where there's a deficit of them.


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

I think the option code for the Delta add-on is "chapter.11"


----------

